# Keeping Natives



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

How about Tangerine Darters, Rainbow Darters, Pumpkinseed Sunfish, Bluespotted Sunfish, Obesus, Sunfish, Black banded Sunfish, Warmouth, Dollar Sunfish, Orange Spotted Sunfish. Those are some of what im keeping currently, Here, at what one would expect to be the dawn of my fishkeeping hobby, Ive fallen in love with North American Native Fish=NANFA cheers . I have about 6 tanks running currently with all natives, and always lookin for more. I only wish i had found them 20 years ago, when everything i caught was a bluegill, or bass, or at least i thought Smile . So to answer your question YES, im into natives, Hook, Line . and Sinker...so to speak LOL







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

While we are on the subject of the less common fish for unheated tanks, how about the whole goodeid group. Many of them are good down to 40 or 50 degree water and will survive up to the mid seventies or higher. I have several different tanks with a single species in each. They are delightful little fish that can be housed in a reasonable sized tank. When it comes to things that I would expect from NANFA enthusiasts, I really like the look of the group of fish they call darters.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a tank of orange throats and want to get some of the others, they are some of the coolest fish to watch. Since they don't have swim bladders its fun watching them jump up into the water column to catch the first blood worms.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

susankat said:


> I have a tank of orange throats and want to get some of the others, they are some of the coolest fish to watch. Since they don't have swim bladders its fun watching them jump up into the water column to catch the first blood worms.


Absolutely, Darters are probably some of the most interesting fish, in the Native species catagory.......And they are free, If you know how to catch-em


----------



## Moontanman (May 31, 2009)

I'm a NANFA member too, my current braggin point is my new flat bullheads! Great fish!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Hey there guy  I recognize your name lol, seen some of your posts over there, great to know youre here*


----------



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

My father is a NANFA member and will be in florida this year. He has had darters for 20 years, they are his favorite and they rank very high on my list. I'm more into native predator fish, but they are all cool in my opinion. Especially, my banded pygmy sunfish.


----------



## gretchup (Jul 9, 2010)

so, question for all, can you just go fishing, catch a fish, and have it happily in your tank? Im wondering if you do it in a more humane way than actual fishing, because i know these fish will be on display. do they heal from that?


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

my fish have all healed from it quite well minus 1 bullhead who swallowed it to deep, even though the hook at been de barbed he got it good...i felt awful and he is buried in the yard next to my old lizards who passed, his headstone is an aquarium castle...but yes they do heal and housing them is well worth it...

as for heaters goes because i noticed some of you mentioned not using them...i have a 55 gallon with a bullhead and im adding a few other natives in it with him and its heated at 78-80 degrees and it made my bull less larthargic and he swims around more and is more comfortable out in the open.

i would recommend a small heater for any tank...hopefully more people keep natives that way everyone can enjoy a little bit of whats around them


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Once I get my current tank all sorted out I was thinking of getting another for my computer room and thought about trying to keep some bluegills. What sized tank would be good for them?


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

depends on how many, but if you r keeping 1-20 gallon, 2-30/40gallon, 3-6 i would say 55, but if they outgrow be ready to either release a few back or upgrade to a 125-150 gallon...i had some when i was younger and they are fun to have but they are quite messy so make sure you have good filtration, atleast double your tank size.


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

Bulleyhead said:


> depends on how many, but if you r keeping 1-20 gallon, 2-30/40gallon, 3-6 i would say 55, but if they outgrow be ready to either release a few back ...


This is a very bad idea! In some areas it is actually illegal to return even native species back to native waters after they have been kept in aquaria and ponds and doing so can earn you a hefty fine if caught, but, the #1 reason to never release fish back into the wild is the possibility of also releasing pathogens and parasites that could wreak havoc with the native populations...this goes for fish, plants, and, inverts. Even an all native set up that never housed store bought critters or plants is still a possible breeding ground for mutated viruses and bacteria...just don't do it, please, and teach responsible fishkeeping when you can. 

Now, I'm done playing aqua-cop...

*pc I've been enjoying this forum and am also new to keeping natives (3 months on my 37g). I currently have a herd of blue-finned killies, another of rosy-red minnows (fathead minnows...highly underrated pet fish IMO!) along with a couple of bn plecos and two African dwarf frogs in a natural planted tank. I am planning to thin the rosy herd so I can keep something else, perhaps some golden top minnows or...we'll see!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a 5 full of Least Killies, they're a ton of fun, even if they breed too much. They did great in a container pond I had over the summer and into the fall, and were doing ok in water that was over 90, and in the 40's (not in the same day!).


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've kept most of the smaller fish I could catch, darters, scalpines and minnows. The Northern Stud Fish is a very cool top water killie and has great color. If you want natives and have a 20L or so, these are for you.


----------

